# Phragmipedium besseae 'Wössen" 2008



## ORG (Dec 17, 2008)

An extraordinary clone of _Phragmipedium besseae_ came in flower this year in the nursery of my friend Franz Glanz in Unterwössen.
I have made the pictures some days after his return from a big flower-show. So the gigantic plant lost many of the flowers.






*Phragmipedium besseae 'Wössen" 2008*






It is really one plant.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!! Super fantastic display!!!! Congrats!!! (Eric will love it...)


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 17, 2008)

That is one huge plant!!!!!Awesome!!!!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing! I wonder how many years it took to grow it to that size.


----------



## ORG (Dec 17, 2008)

More than 10 years

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Olaf. Then there's always hope...


----------



## P-chan (Dec 17, 2008)

*Gorgeous!! Thanks!!*


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2008)

What a clump!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing. :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing specimen. Takes a great grower to do that:clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 17, 2008)

All of the above!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## dan_t (Dec 18, 2008)

Absolutely incredible plant - that's something everyone should aim for!

Dan


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2008)

Very, very nice!!!! Did I possibly already see that plant at the WOC in Dijon?? Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 18, 2008)

Well done !!- say hello to Franz


----------



## labskaus (Dec 18, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Very, very nice!!!! Did I possibly already see that plant at the WOC in Dijon?? Jean



Possibly yes, but Franz has (used to have?) a few of these monsters, the cultivar "Lund" being one I recall. Early plant with a shape that is quite natural and that's not meant as an insult.

Always a pleasure to see one of these plants at a show.

Best wishes, Carsten


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice specimen!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 18, 2008)

Amazing. I'm sure under my care I could reduce the plant down to a single growth very quickly.

e-spice


----------



## ORG (Dec 18, 2008)

Dear Jean Lux and Carsten,
it is not the same clone like in Dijon.
In Dijon the clone 'Lund' was shown. 'Lund' was bigger and had more growth, but had not so excellent flowers. Last year 'Lund' was going down, but Franz has now a better clone, which I show as 'Wössen'.

Here the clone 'Lund'. You can see that the shape of the flowers was not so good.






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 18, 2008)

maybe overpotting isn't such a bad thing!
Can you imagine repotting that specimen!?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm curious about the culture, especially the media being used, since all we can see is spahgnum moss. Give my regards to Mr. Glanz and thanks for posting. BTW, I have a spot in my bedroom for that plant! :crazy:


----------



## Hien (Dec 18, 2008)

ORG said:


> Dear Jean Lux and Carsten,
> it is not the same clone like in Dijon.
> In Dijon the clone 'Lund' was shown. 'Lund' was bigger and had more growth, but had not so excellent flowers. Last year 'Lund' was going down, but Franz has now a better clone, which I show as 'Wössen'.
> 
> ...



I may be wrong, but this"Lund" seems to look like dalessandroi type, so we should not use a besseae standard ( like besseae "wossen" )to judge it.
By the way, Olaf, I am speechless with both pictues, I never seen anything as huge as these, thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd like to see a close-up of the 'Lund', for comparison .


----------



## john mickel (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re-potting*

Makes you wonder if you should ever re -pot - and did he ever during the 10 years - j


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

I laugh at what I thought I had as a big besseae! :rollhappy:


----------



## toddybear (Dec 18, 2008)

Incredible display! Stunning colour and shape!


----------



## ORG (Dec 18, 2008)

Dear Hien,
it was really a _besseae_, not a _dalessandroi_. You can see it at first in the long distances between the growth.

Here a picture from 2004 of the Phrag. besseae 'Lund'






and a picture of the flowers






The plant was cultivated in a bark-mix. In the first picture it looks like cultivation in sphagnum, but the plant was arranged only for the show with.

Best greetings 

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

Fantastic! Thank you. Yay besseae!!!


----------



## Hien (Dec 18, 2008)

Olaf, the Lund's photo on 2004 is fantastic.
Did you imply before that it went down hill after 2004?
(it still is very impressive in the recent photo) But what causes the decline from 2004 to 2008?


----------



## John M (Dec 18, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! What a sight to see...thanks Olaf!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW! Imagine seeing that plant in person.


----------



## labskaus (Dec 19, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> WOW! Imagine seeing that plant in person.



Imagine you go to a show and miss most of it because you keep circling around this plant :rollhappy: I spent some time in front of this pot and don't think it's wasted.

Olaf, you're telling us "Lund" has died in the meantime or is just not in show shape anymore? Thanks for bringing up fond memories.

Best wishes, Carsten


----------



## ORG (Dec 19, 2008)

Dear Carsten,
my english is sometimes too bad.
I would say that the plant lost a lot of flowers on the way at home, only flowers.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Dec 19, 2008)

I had forgotten to tell about 'Lund'. This plant was divided, some smaller parts sold, the biggest part of died. The reason is not clear.
It is always a problem for the nurseries to cultivate so big plants, especially when you have two of the same species but also many others.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd have grown it for them! 
Imagine me and the TSA going at it over that one at the airport!! :viking:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2008)

Fabulous specimens! Thanks for sharing. Just wondering how the climbing habit of this species was overcome to make such a specimen. I've never seen a besseae specimen before. What size pots are they growing in?


----------



## ORG (Dec 26, 2008)

Dear Kevin,
the pot is more than 1 meter in diameter.
Always when the young growth come, they were pressed down and fixed with a metallic hook. After some months the new growths fixed with their own roots and you take away the hooks (I don't know, if hook is the correct word.)

Best greetings

OLaf


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2008)

Ahhh, interesting, like w/ mexipedium! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for that info Olaf! It looks like the distances between the growths is quite large - is this normal for besseae?


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2011)

Hrm, I missed this post! Thanks for bringing it up Eric!
And yes, hook works, same thing I do with Mexipedium


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow... I missed this post too..  Simply amazing! I'm blown away by the thought that all of that in one pot is the same plant...


----------



## peter.orchid (Jun 17, 2011)

ORG said:


> An extraordinary clone of _Phragmipedium besseae_ came in flower this year in the nursery of my friend Franz Glanz in Unterwössen.
> I have made the pictures some days after his return from a big flower-show. So the gigantic plant lost many of the flowers.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf,
I have seen the large pot of the Phrag. besseae in the orchid farm of Franz
Glanz. I have bought a little plant of Phrag. besseae, it has bloomed two 
times, but after repotting it recovers slowly.
Many regards
Peter


----------



## ORG (Jun 20, 2011)

Then good luck for the future.
It will need near 20 year to be so a big plant

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## toddybear (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## goods (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a stunning specimen! I wish I could keep one alive here. Much less have something that big.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 24, 2011)

Great display! Very impressive.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 25, 2011)

Impressive displays. Must have been very good clones to start with, along with great growing talent and conditions. Extraordinary! Thanks for posting them Olaf.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats the most amazing/majestic besseae I have every seen.

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 3, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 3, 2016)

Wonderful! It's great to see this species grown to it's full potential. Congratulations to Franz!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

The secret is keeping the stolons in moss.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Look carefully at the bottom of the first photo. The moss is green, it's been there a while.


----------

